# Wedding Gift for my Daughter



## rdnkmedic (Mar 7, 2013)

[attachment=19925][attachment=19926]My daughter is getting married this weekend and here is one of the gifts I have made for her. Started with real firewood out of the firewood pile. Really. I'm sure everyone has done this at some point. I did have to repair and reinforce a couple of checks and cracks with dowels. Used a good oak dowel and these actually don't look too bad but that's my opinion. Thanks for looking.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice jobs and congratulations


----------



## phinds (Mar 7, 2013)

Nicely turned. I'm sure they'll appreciate them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats and very nice.............


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

Very cool - I bet they'll love them.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice. What is your finish on them?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 7, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Very nice. What is your finish on them?



High gloss polyurethane. Still trying to master the hand rubbed finishes. And I did want that really high gloss shine. 5 or 6 coats I think with 220 paper between each coat.


----------



## gator (Mar 14, 2013)

very neat idea. love the work .


----------

